
To Break RSA 2048 and RSA 4096 - albertoc
https://alberto.mobirisesite.com/index.html
======
FiatLuxDave
What are the factors of
2519590847565789349402718324004839857142928212620403202777713783604366202070
7595556264018525880784406918290641249515082189298559149176184502808489120072
8449926873928072877767359714183472702618963750149718246911650776133798590957
0009733045974880842840179742910064245869181719511874612151517265463228221686
9987549182422433637259085141865462043576798423387184774447920739934236584823
8242811981638150106748104516603773060562016196762561338441436038339044149526
3443219011465754445417842402092461651572335077870774981712577246796292638635
6373289912154831438167899885040445364023527381951378636564391212010397122822
120720357 ?

------
albertoc
Cyphers RSA2048 and RSA 4096 can be easily broken, 90-97% easier with a new
algebra designed to find very large primes.

------
theamk
If true, this is big news. Do you have more info? Examples, code, academic
papers?

------
noobermin
...what is this?

~~~
albertoc
Cyphers RSA2048 and RSA 4096 can be easily broken now. 90-97% easier with a
new algebra designed to calculate very large primes.

